# CPU zu langsam



## DefStevo (13. Juli 2004)

Hab jetzt meinen PC wieder hinbekommen da war ein kleiner Kontaktfehler Aber nun läuft der CPU nur mit 1250 statt 1666 MHZ (AMD Athlon XP 2000+) kann mir irgendwer helfen wie ich das ändern kann! Hab schon versucht den FSB von 100MHz auf 133Mhz hochzuschrauben aber dann startet er mir xp nicht mehr!


----------



## Snape (14. Juli 2004)

Die MHz kannst Du nur im BIOS wieder hinbekommen. Wenn das nicht akzeptiert wird (Fehler), hast Du vermutlich schlechte Speichermodule.


----------

